# Dave Ramsey Show cancelled from Fox Business



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I noticed my TiVo Season Pass was no longer getting the show - where I had it as a daily manual recording. Checking the upcoming shows it looked like it was going to be Saturdays and Sundays only but nope:

http://www.themarketfinancial.com/dave-ramsey-out-at-fox-business-channel/4279


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Dave went bye bye on TV a few days ago. Actually, if you have any of his shows recorded you can just watch them over and over with the same effect. You've got to hand it to Dave, he's parlayed his past personal financial woes into a financial empire centered around being "debt free". Not bad advice but how he recommends one get there is often outrageous, IMNSHO. 

Dave's Financial Peace compound is about ten miles from me.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

That's better than he deserves.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It looks like The Dave Ramsey Show is back on Fox Business, although there is absolutely no mention in the guide. My Season Pass for The Best of Imus in the Morning* got two Dave Ramsey shows. I'm guessing they're new shows and not really old repeats.

*Sigh. I wanted to get the segment with Elmore Leonard that got deleted from my S3. Of course they've never repeated it. You know. They need to have a few more with Chris Wallace and Bo Dietl getting red faced and screaming.


----------



## DJK23 (Jul 24, 2010)

it looks like the celebration from the Dave Ramsey Show naysayers was a little premature.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Best of Imus? What is it, like 20 seconds?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Best of Imus? What is it, like 20 seconds?


Pretty much, after you subtract the Imus Ranch mentions, Rob Bartlett & partner bits, Bo, Chris Wallace and the patter with the news crew and Bernie. Imus will do a maybe 5 minute interview segment where he says "talking to..." and "it's nn minutes past the hour.." at least once a minute.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I checked and The Dave Ramsey Show is in the guide with exactly one showing on Fox Business at 5 PM Saturday marked as rerun. It looks like they're using ol' Dave just as free filler.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

I like listening to Dave on the radio from time to time when I am driving or sometimes when working. I think he has good advice. But I don't feel like sitting down on the couch and watching him talk to people on the phone.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My conservative area does not even get Fox Business. How does it differ from the CNN business channel?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> My conservative area does not even get Fox Business. How does it differ from the CNN business channel?


CNN doesn't put must of the effort into figuring out a way to snipe President Obama on every story. One I heard: "The White House has redrawn opposition to the "robo-signing" bank foreclosures saying that the banks have agreed to take more due care, _thus playing both sides of the issue."_


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

netringer said:


> CNN doesn't put must of the effort into figuring out a way to snipe President Obama on every story.[/I]


It's sometimes interesting to read the liberal perspective.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> My conservative area does not even get Fox Business. How does it differ from the CNN business channel?


I'd say the biggest difference these days is that Fox Business exists, vs. CNN business which does not exist. 

(CNN/fi shut down in 2004. Maybe you're thinking of CNBC?)


----------

